# young pigeon with injured leg



## Cindy Phillips (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm a new subscriber. I found a young pigeon last week, we have been able to feed him successfully with the bottle, but he seems to have hurt his leg somehow, maybe while trying to fly and hitting walls....anyway, it's swollen at the joint and I don't know what to do to help him. He uses his wing as a crutch to get around, it hasn't changed much in 2 days. It is a little red and swollen, he can move it, just not weight bearing. What can I do for him?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Cindy, 
Take and post any pics you can...close ups are great
The Rehabbers will be along shortly, they are likely saving a kitten from a tree as we speek(type)


----------



## Cindy Phillips (Aug 23, 2010)

can't post photo for a little while, I'm at work, he's at home today.


----------



## Cindy Phillips (Aug 23, 2010)

OK, I'm an idiot...I don't know how to get this photo to this link...


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

Cindy Phillips said:


> Hi, I'm a new subscriber. I found a young pigeon last week, we have been able to feed him successfully with the bottle, but he seems to have hurt his leg somehow, maybe while trying to fly and hitting walls....anyway, it's swollen at the joint and I don't know what to do to help him. He uses his wing as a crutch to get around, it hasn't changed much in 2 days. It is a little red and swollen, he can move it, just not weight bearing. What can I do for him?


confine him to a small space, so he wont have to move 2 much, get 2 tongue depressors, and cut them to the lenght of his leg, and use them to make a cast, dont put too much pressure around that leg, also, cold water will reduce swelling and some ibuprophen, half a pill every 9 hours, gl


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

if theres a band on that leg, take it off


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Cindy Phillips said:


> OK, I'm an idiot...I don't know how to get this photo to this link...



 Type in your post then go down past where you typed to 'manage attachments' ... box comes up so you can browse your PC for the pic you want ... when you find it, click 'upload' ...once it is uploaded you can 'close this box' ... check post in 'preview' to see that it has included the pic .. then submit

pics should be in .jpg format and may not be more than 100kb file size

If still problems, email it to me [email protected] and I will add it to your post

John


----------



## Cindy Phillips (Aug 23, 2010)

Ah...have to 'go advanced'...here's photo guys.
So glad I can give him ibuprofin...I'm sure that will help alot...I will work on a 'cast' for him as well.
Shoot me any other ideas...does the joint look infected or just sprained?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi CP, 


Good images first...so we can see what is going on there with the Leg.

Images of him, images, close ups, of the Leg.

Then discuss a splint or other.

Sounds like he may have cracked a Bone.


Confine him in some gentle way so he does not Break or damage a Wing in trying to get around with the Leg as it is.


Images can also be put onto any free image hosting site, and, elected to placement into a forum, by using the links such sites have...such as 'Link to it' or other similar phrases.


Phil
Lv


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

The leg isn't necessarily fractured; could be an articular infection like salmonella or other. I'd suspect latter if there's focal swelling in a joint.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Cindy's pic of leg*

This is the pic of the pigeon's legs. Also update from Cindy:



> as an update…I did go to the vet yesterday, it is an infection, which could have continued on and killed him. Glad I went. After just 2 shots of antibiotics (baytril) he is doing MUCH better. Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good going!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup...swelling is usually a sign of infection if not a fracture or break. Good job on getting him/her to a vet ! Just make sure he/she does the FULL course of antibiotics.....the symptoms tend to disappear before the infection does.

Thanks for saving your pal !!!


----------

